# Anyone bought from Cabella's



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Have ordered things from Cabelas before, it just takes 90days to get here! Also watch out for our customs whacking you with import tax, they have a way of picking up on regular parcels coming from the States to the same guy. The last time I heard they hammered a friend of mine 80% of the value of the package!


----------



## Bushcat (Aug 31, 2007)

80% there goes the saving and with the waranty in question I think that I will order from the digital immage warehouse. Should I get the green or cammo finish on the rangefinder. I am worried that I will loose the cammo one.

Ryan


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Green is good? I always feel kinda "Rambo" if I have everything (sight, rest, stabilizer, rangefinder, bino's ect.) in camo, ha ha ha! I like to break it up ith some plain old matt black.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 11, 2007)

no clue about getting one to Africa but I do have and like the Nikon 440. I bought mine in camo but it really should make no difference for you gauge a few trees, bushes etc and then put it away typically. If you are ranging a distance animal your hand is wrapped around the finder anyway.


----------



## urabus (May 22, 2006)

got the 440 in RT camo it matches my leafy suit and zippo ....very happy with it.......sure there are "better" range finders out there........with more features, like the angle/distance thingy.....etc. but for the money, one can do a lot worse than the 440.

dont know if it falls under sporting goods.......but afaik sporting goods = no import duties (for private use) only the 14% VAT is payable.

re buying from overseas.....i've learnt my lessons......just can't trust the SAPO.......so i always ended up paying more for dhl/fedex...etc 

got my leupold vx3 scope from DIW, very good service/advise.


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

I ordered a set of limbs from Barnsdale Archery. It landed here in Tzaneen 19 days later. In total with postage, dutys etc. it cost less than standard limbs from any shop in S.A. It also carries a guarantee.


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

urabus said:


> re buying from overseas.....i've learnt my lessons......just can't trust the SAPO.......so i always ended up paying more for dhl/fedex...etc


I see government also don't trust them anymore.


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

The best yet - my brother ordered a Campagnolo Record groupset from the USA a while ago. The order was online on Friday night. The following Tuesday morning at about 10:00 the stuff arrived at his door. That's right - From the USA to Dundee, SA, 90 hours. He did pay a bit more for FedEX.


----------



## Drenalinjunkie8 (Sep 19, 2007)

James,

Do you cycle?


----------



## nimrod-100 (Jan 11, 2006)

Here you have a price comparison for US-purchases.

http://www.nextag.com/nikon-440-rangefinder/search-html


Actual Cabelas price for the Nikon 440 is 
$179.99 for green version and 
$199.99 for realtree version

Cabelas shipping information below:

All other countries 

Surface shipping and handling is 20% of the total order amount
or a minimum of $15.00. 
Air delivery is 40% of the total order amount or a minimum of $35.00. 
All orders must be paid in U.S. funds by international money order or by credit card.
Exchange rates are automatically calculated on credit card orders. 
The recipient is responsible for all duties, taxes and Customs fees.
Please contact your local Customs office for an estimate of these fees. 
Packages over 42" (106 cm) in length cannot ship via Surface. 
Shipping alternatives vary by country. Call for details.
1-800-237-4444 (U.S. & Canada) or 1-308-234-5555 (International)

Other Shipping Information: 
(International) 
Shipping Restrictions & Messages are viewable after adding items to your basket or during the time of checkout when ordering on-line. 
Alterations and Monogramming please allow one extra day processing.

My last delivery from US to Germany took 2 month (depending on your postal carrier).
I do not know how it works to S.A. but might be similiar.


----------



## urabus (May 22, 2006)

so that's usd180. ie arund R1170-00 14 % of that = R164-00.
when i punched the address in etc......the website gave me usd80 for international air so that's R520.
so total R1854-00. now R2000-00 + overnight delivery from DIW sounds pretty good.
i've had good overseas buying experience as well.....hunting/shooting equipment from the US, car tuning parts from japan/australia/UK from order to goods in hand within 5 working days :darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

Drenalinjunkie8 said:


> James,
> 
> Do you cycle?


Not too much. I have a MTB, but don't take it at all seriously. My brother on the other hand...


----------



## compound-A7 (Oct 25, 2007)

I have had good and bad experiences with overseas orders. I would suggest to buy local. Even if you pay a few rand more. For optics I am sure there is an import duty.

The best by far... If you know someone that is going to the States, let him/her bring it back to you. Nothing like saving on the VAT, import duty and shipping


----------



## Bushcat (Aug 31, 2007)

Thanks very much fellows. I think that I will order the rangefinder from DIW and in Green. Roll on Christmas

Ryan


----------



## Bushcat (Aug 31, 2007)

Orderd and paid for the Nikon 440 prostaff this afternoon, I bought it from DIW for R 2000 and R 60 for postage. I will keep you informed as to how long it takes to get here. 

Ryan


----------

